# Scott Gourlay Custom Fit Taylormade MC irons Prototype Shafts Iomic Sticky Grips



## munro007 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi Guys,

i am new to this forum, and i would like to tell you about my first ever Custom Fit experience. 

I heard of Scott Gourlay of Craigmillar Park Golf Course http://www.sggt.co.uk/iomic.html through a friend. And what a pleasant experience it has been. 

I have been using Cleveland TA5 for the past 7-8 years, and i have never played that great with them. My handicap started at 9 and is now 16. So i thought it was about time i got myself fitted. 

The first thing Scott picked up on was my ball spin rate was through the roof @ 7900 approx with a 6 iron. I tried every shaft that Scott has, and i found one that brought my ball spin rate done to 5500 approx, with a 6 iron. This shaft is a Prototype shaft that a few Pro's are using one Tour. Unfortunately i cant say who these Pro's are, but they are very much in the public domain. 

I have had 2 sections on TrackMan totalling approx 2 Hours, and 40 minutes on the practice area. 

So i have chosen to buy Taylormade MC irons 5-PW, Prototype Rifle Steel Shafts & Iomic Sticky Grips, All this for under Â£600.00. 

I cant for the life of me think why anyone would buy a set of clubs off the shelf, and not take advantage of  the Custom Fit Experience. 

I will post up my stats when Scott emails me them.

I look forward to telling you how i get on with these clubs when i pick them up next week.


----------



## Naybrains (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one, welcome to the forum! Sounds like a great experience, almost making you feel like your getting the Pro treatment. Certainly heard nothing but good things about Scott on here.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 5, 2012)

Totally, I just cant believe its taken so long for me to get fitted. I genuinely thought it would cost loads, and it was for low handicappers. It just goes to show, how wrong i was.


----------



## thecraw (Apr 6, 2012)

He kens his stuff that's for sure. Make sure you get the lofts and lie checked on your TM's they're know for huge discrepancies in iron lofts.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 6, 2012)

Will do thecraw, i cant wait to pick them up next week.


----------



## CMAC (Apr 6, 2012)

well done, only niggle I have and its not aimed at Scott but at anyone doing it his way, is hitting into a sheet/net doesnt give you 'real' feedback and you have to rely on what the monitor calculates for you


----------



## munro007 (Apr 6, 2012)

Thats why we went on to the practice area for 40 minutes, when everything was setup. And where it was a tad windy. lol


----------



## Andy (Apr 6, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			well done, only niggle I have and its not aimed at Scott but at anyone doing it his way, is hitting into a sheet/net doesnt give you 'real' feedback and you have to rely on what the monitor calculates for you
		
Click to expand...

Trackman gives you all you need and even more than most will see technically to benefit your swing.

It is nice to see your ball fly but I would much rather have Scott's setup and his wealth of knowledge.

Plus proper balls unlike the ranges.

You cant go wrong with Scott. He has the knowledge, equipment and best of all, an amazing collection of shafts. None of the std regular and stiff.

Do yourself a favour make an appointment.


----------



## Andy (Apr 6, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			WOW! didnt know that you'd think he'd advertise that fact on his website!
		
Click to expand...

He is in the top 100 clubfitters also.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 6, 2012)

Yes i am getting my Scotty Cameron done. 

Scott is getting a new web page done as we speak. 

But i don't think he is the type to blow his own trumpet, when i comes to some of the work he does.


----------



## munro007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hi Guys, I am sorry guys for posting some information about the work Scott does for some Pro's. Its not my place to talk about the work he does, and there are certain contractual information that needs to be kept private. Thx Guys


----------



## CMAC (Apr 7, 2012)

Andy said:



			He is in the top 100 clubfitters also.
		
Click to expand...

for KZG or in general? As a businessman I'm surprised he isnt marketing all this excellent information.

Maybe munro007 is right and he's contractually not allowed to talk about working with the golf stars, except to munro who has an eerie insight.............maybe its Scott himself:smirk:

welcome Scott *wink*


----------



## munro007 (Apr 7, 2012)

Hahaha DarthVega, trust me i am not Scott. As you will see if i make some of the days out.


----------



## Andy (Apr 7, 2012)

DarthVega said:



			for KZG or in general? As a businessman I'm surprised he isnt marketing all this excellent information.

Maybe munro007 is right and he's contractually not allowed to talk about working with the golf stars, except to munro who has an eerie insight.............maybe its Scott himself:smirk:

welcome Scott *wink*
		
Click to expand...

KZG DV but he's pretty good at getting a shaft to suit my 910

Top 100 in the World not just Scotland.


----------



## Val (Apr 7, 2012)

I'm certain Scott does frequent these pages, thecraw pointed him here I'm sure and given the recommendations on here I'm sure he looks in regularly


----------

